# Small handguns



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

What kind of small handguns do you all prefer? I have recently seen an advert. for a Taurus Millennium Pro that shoots .45ACP and the dimentions for it is very small. I have read mixed reviews on that pistol! Lots of people like the Glocks but I have heard bad things from gun dealers about the .40S&W caliber. The Glock 27 (.40 S&W) has small dimentions as well. I think that the .380 caliber is a bit small for protection and the 9mm has some short-commings in a short barrelled hand gun (my humble opinion). Your personal experiences on this subject will be interesting to me!

Philbee


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

How small? 

My smallest handgun is a 1911 with a 3" barrel. It shoots .45acp That is my preference, I would prefer not to go any smaller than that.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep, the Taurus in pretty tiny for a .45 ACP. A friend has one I've shot quite a bit, I've not seen it fail to operate properly but don't recall putting anything other than FMJ through it. I'm sure it's about as comfortable to carry as a .45 acp can be, but it ain't for the recoil shy. 
I'd be comfortable enough carrying a .40 s&W, put if had my druthers, I'd rather a .357 Sig. IMO, the .380 is marginal at best, but I've carried one in the past when I needed to carry a small pistol, and didn't feel totally nekkid.
That said, I like big guns that make big holes when the situation allows for one. On the property, I carry a S&W 686 in an shoulder rig, and it's very comfortable. In the truck or on a road trip, I generally carry the same gun with an extra speed loader of hard ammo that'll be more likely to penetrate a windshield, grill and radiator, or what have you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Lots of people like the Glocks but I have heard bad things from gun dealers about the .40S&W caliber.


I'm betting you only heard "bad things about 40 cals" from dealers trying to SELL you something else.
Find a gun that fits *YOUR* hand in anything 9 mm or larger


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

The glock .40's have "kaboomed" more often than most. Rechambering the same round and a more unsupported chamber lend to it. Search Glock kaboom and see...

Small for what ? Souunds like ya just want a smaller CCW...

Woods carry I like a smith or ruger 2-4 inch revolver...

here are the ones I ususally carry concealed... Kahr cw9-keltec p32,smith 640 and a Glock 19...


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a .25 Berreta- better than a knife in a fight.

.380 Bersa- after getting 2-3of these in the head, they stop trying to get you. Light enough to wear with shorts.

9mm FNP9-m - a well placed shot from this is better than a miss by something bigger.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

mj1angier said:


> .380 Bersa- after getting 2-3of these in the head, they stop trying to get you. Light enough to wear with shorts.




So do you catch the bulletts THEY shoot at ya or do ya shoot yourself in the head three times and then they stop trying to get you


----------



## Graystone (May 1, 2008)

For small handgun the one I lay hands on the most is a Colt revolver with 2 inch barrel. The gun came from the factory with rubber grips that fit my hand well.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Most Self Defense "experts" that have written on the subject consider the 38 Special and/or the 380auto with effective ammo capable of man stopping. Something akin to the compact Beretta in .380 DA auto with 14 rounds in the clip would be a serious problem to an oncoming "bad guy". There will always be a trade off in these sort of discussions...Glen


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

the smallest I have is
"Double Barrelâ Deringer: 45lc or 3" 410 .... 3 1/2 " barrel
Its OK but not a favorate


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

My next pistol I was considering the Taurus Mil-Pro 745 because of it's small size and excellent caliber. I have a concealed handgun lic. and I carry with me everywhere a Keltec P3AT in .380. To get the maximum bullet from my little bundle of bang, I shoot Remigton Golden Sabres 102 grain bullet. Lots of good data on that bullet about hitting power and expansion. It's hard to beat a .45 caliber bullet. Definitely a manstopper. But for now, I have a diminutive size .380 with 7 rounds loaded (6 in the magazine, one in the tube), and it's small enough to carry everywhere without anyone noticing any bulges or such coming from under your shirt. This gun is only a short range proposition, but I feel vulnerable when it is not in my pocket. 
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

CSA again said:


> the smallest I have is
> "Double Barrelâ Deringer: 45lc or 3" 410 .... 3 1/2 " barrel
> Its OK but not a favorate




My smallest- with my keltec...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Currently, my smallest handgun is a 9mm Makarov (9X18mm). 










I just gave my sister the extra semi-auto pistol chambered in 9mm Makarov (model PA-63) for an early Christmas/ Birthday present.










My hands are so large, that if I am not careful, while firing the 9mm Makarov - the slide will bite me in the web of my hand (between the thumb and trigger finger).

Otherwise I like to carry full sized semi-automatics and large framed revolvers. Even as CCW weapons...


----------



## 57plymouth (Dec 23, 2008)

My daily carry is a Glock 23 in .40 S&W. Nearly every "Glock Kaboom" story you will hear involves reloaded ammo. New ammo will be trouble free.

I used to carry a .380 auto that is a cheap knock off of a Walther PP (no K). I wanted something with more stopping power, and more magazine capacity. 

My wife carries an old Rossi .32 revolver. I want to get her a S&W hammerless .38spl. this year.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The two on the far right are my concealed carry. All four of our handguns are .45acp


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> The two on the far right are my concealed carry. All four of our handguns are .45acp


Rumour has it one may purchase, for a neat sum of course, mammoth ivory slabs for the two autos. I've a preference for the "bark" ivory, but all fancy one grip above another.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Philbee said:


> What kind of small handguns do you all prefer? I have recently seen an advert. for a Taurus Millennium Pro that shoots .45ACP and the dimentions for it is very small. I have read mixed reviews on that pistol! Lots of people like the Glocks but I have heard bad things from gun dealers about the .40S&W caliber. The Glock 27 (.40 S&W) has small dimentions as well. I think that the .380 caliber is a bit small for protection and the 9mm has some short-commings in a short barrelled hand gun (my humble opinion). Your personal experiences on this subject will be interesting to me!
> 
> Philbee


first rule of a gun fight...have a gun if it is for protection what ever caliber you can shoot accurately and are able to handle the recoil. I have a small p32 keltec i carry during the summer when concealment is an issue but normally am carrying a .40 glock27 or steyr s-40


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Most of the time when I am going to be wearing a jacket or at least a long sleeved shirt over a tee shirt I will carry. My Two best friends up under my left armpit.. Smith and Wesson 357 model 19. Nickel finish..
For other times I carry a cheap Grendel P10 380


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

57plymouth said:


> My daily carry is a Glock 23 in .40 S&W. Nearly every "Glock Kaboom" story you will hear involves reloaded ammo. New ammo will be trouble free.


NOT TRUE - there have been MANY where its not been reloads but new! 

READ!


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Cabin Fever,

Those are real nice .45 handguns! Do the revolvers use moonclips? I have heard about moonclips but have no experience with them. I am very fond of the .45 caliber. The small revolver looks like an Air Lite, is that correct? How does it feel to shoot that revolver? The others look like a S&W, Colt 1911 & a Para small 1911, is that correct? Very nice collection!

Philbee


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Philbee said:


> Cabin Fever,
> 
> Those are real nice .45 handguns! Do the revolvers use moonclips? I have heard about moonclips but have no experience with them. I am very fond of the .45 caliber. The small revolver looks like an Air Lite, is that correct? How does it feel to shoot that revolver? The others look like a S&W, Colt 1911 & a Para small 1911, is that correct? Very nice collection!
> 
> Philbee


Yes, both revolvers use moonclips. I can re-load the revolvers just as fast as the 1911s! Personally, I would never own a revolver for personal protection that didnât use moonclips. 

The stainless 1911 is not a Para, it is a Kimber.

You are correct, the âsmallâ revolver is an AirLite, but itâs not a small revolver...it is a S&W âN frameâ...the same frame size as the stainless revolver....the largest revolver frame S&W makes (excluding the gigantic X-frame). Believe it not, this carry revolver (S&W 325PD) is the same weight as the little S&W âLadySmithâ J-frame.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My favorite small handgun is my Colt Mustang. I was looking for a Bersa, and this little cutie was sitting in the case and just had that "take me home" look all over it.

My husband, trying to be sensible kept reminding me that it was a bit more money than I wanted to spend, so we left. I had to pout for about 20 mn before he decided we'd go back and give it a second look.

Edited to add picture.










Cathy


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

My smallest is my every day CC weapon - a Kel-Tec P3AT (.380). I know lots of folks say it's "marginal" or a "mouse gun", etc.. But 4 or 5 shots center mass with it will definitely ruin somebody's day. Won't blow them away like a .357 or a .45, but in Texas, carrying a large gun in warm weather absolutely doesn't work for me at all. Tried it, ended up leaving them in the truck. I completely forget my little KT is there - in the front pocket of my shorts or in my blue jeans, etc..

Yesterday it was 75 degrees here. Think I'm gonna bulk up just so I can put a .45 under my jacket?


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

S&W Saturday night special


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> NOT TRUE - there have been MANY where its not been reloads but new!
> 
> READ!


I work for a law enforcement agency. Their issued sidearm (since 1994) is a Glock in .40S&W. The Tactical boys (and girls) use SIG-SAUER in .40S&W. If that cartridge or those weapons posed a safety concern, it would be gone and replaced with something else. 

BTW, they only shoot factory ammo - no reloads.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

diamondtim said:


> I work for a law enforcement agency. Their issued sidearm (since 1994) is a Glock in .40S&W. The Tactical boys (and girls) use SIG-SAUER in .40S&W. If that cartridge or those weapons posed a safety concern, it would be gone and replaced with something else.
> 
> BTW, they only shoot factory ammo - no reloads.


Ya can argue all ya want to but the fact is that Glock .40's have issues with "kabooms" - it does not matter that you or your dept have not. 

I would not be afraid of em myself- I don't have or really want a .40 S&W- I have most of the other common rounds and just don't need another to stock or reload for  
Although some recent Glock 22 police trade ins for 299 are tempting- thay would make a great truck gun...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

snowshoehair said:


> S&W Saturday night special


That is no Saturday night special! Looks to be a S&W Model 60 (J-frame) in stainless.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> That is no Saturday night special! Looks to be a S&W Model 60 (J-frame) in stainless.



NOPE- can't be a 60


Looks like a model 640 variation with a non fluted cylinder... its got no exposed hammer look at it again


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tallpaul said:


> NOPE- can't be a 60
> 
> 
> Looks like a model 640 variation with a non fluted cylinder... its got no exposed hammer look at it again


You are likely correct. I was going off of memory of WIHH's S&W 60 (see photo below) that we sold a couple of years ago. I assumed Model 60's came with or without an exposed hammer.


----------

